# Everybody please view this link



## happycranker (Oct 20, 2009)

http://www.chrisjordan.com/current_set2.php?id=11

I do not need to say anymore.......

Peter.


----------



## DonRicklin (Oct 20, 2009)

Incredible series of images. Thanks for posting. Shows just how bad our world of thrash is getting!

Don


----------



## Amberlith (Oct 20, 2009)

JMJ, rough to look at, impossible to accept.


----------



## Denis Pagé (Oct 20, 2009)

Wonder what future archaeologists will conclude... :


----------

